
Multi-Person Pose Estimation with Enhanced Channel-wise and Spatial Information - lelf
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.03466
======
tyingq
Didn't get what "multi person pose estimation" was.

This picture helped:
[https://paperswithcode.com/media/thumbnails/task/task-000000...](https://paperswithcode.com/media/thumbnails/task/task-0000000683-1f54f214.jpg)

 _" Multi-person pose estimation is the task of estimating the pose of
multiple people in one frame."_

~~~
nullc
Is it bad that I assumed that it must be related to automatic porn
classification?

~~~
gmassman
That's just one application.

------
punnerud
Isn’t this an old technique compared to ‘dense pose’?
[http://densepose.org/](http://densepose.org/)

Upvote for good explanation.

